# Symphony of Colors



## nickhalaban (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi guys!

Today I launched a project I've been working on the last couple of months. It's a mixture of classical music + Motion Graphics (I'm video editor).





Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Would make a good screen saver.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

That Bliss feller could use a little help with his "motion graphics"






if not the symphony itself!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Too, a feller named Scriabin purported to be a synesthesiac associated colors with tones. You might find inspiration and/or ideas from some of the work that has revolved around his theories of music and color.











Among other composers believed to have synesthesia are Sibelius, Olivier Messiaen, Franz Liszt, and Ligeti. I wonder how their music might be treated with "color graphics" if not "motion graphics".


----------

